# Pigeon Fight



## babypidgey (Sep 4, 2007)

Pidge and Ryan are NOT getting along. Pidge is so tiny compared to Ryan but Pidge chases her out of everything! She sits on the seed, whether it's on the floor or in my hands so that Ryan can't get any. Ryan wants to come in and take a little bath when Pidge does but Pidge chases her right out and Ryan ends up taking a bath on the dry floor. It's like Ryan wants to mimic everything Pidge does and Pidge hates her for it. They yell at each other a lot. They don't attack... yet. I'm worried! What if I'm not here to break up their first fight? Is this normal behavior to establish a "pecking order"?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How old are they and how long have they been together, which bird is the newcomer?

You might want to keep them in seperate cages when you can't keep an eye on them.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
I am sorry to hear that they might not be getting along. I wouldn't throw in the towel yet though. Ryan is still VERY new to the house, and may even be new to this new life that you are giving it.

Have you tried putting Pidge up, when you do the baths and feedings??
It'd allow some one on one time for you and Ryan. It might also build up its confidence.

Pidge isn't USE to pigeons. right??? If I am remember correctly you raised pidge. If nothing else it has at least been a while since Pidge saw another of its kind. All it really knows is you, and now you have the new one. 

I think they both just need time  . I can't really tell you what is "normal", but I can tell you about my pigeons and a situation. It might be helpful.

My pigeon, Beautiful, was hand raised. It never showed much interest in other pigeons, so its breeder thought it'd make a good pet pigeon. She was right and he is the BEST! It's been a year, and I now have 5 other pigeons. Most gotten from May to now of this year. Beautiful is still getting use to them. He won't eat with them, or bath with them. If he has it his way I am OFF limits to them.

He also gets chased around by one of the pigeons (Pretty Lady). All Pretty Lady wants it to be near Beautiful, it reconizes it as another pigeon, and wants that pigeon relationship, but it turns into a chase. Beautiful NOW is sometimes the one that chases......

I really wouldn't worry about it unless fights break out. One pulling feathers from the other, type fights.

Right now, I think they need time. Maybe you can work out a different rutine, that will work till they can become more comfortable with each other.

-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

While it's true that some animals and birds may never bond, it's also true that time, love and patience can change this situation.

I know that with cats, one should never let a new cat mix immediately with the established ones (there ARE exceptions of course...). I know the same can be true for birds. 

When Gypsy came to live with us, she stayed outside and Twiggy and Timmy would watch her through the screen door. Timmy was quite fascinated with her. One day, I took a chance and opened the door. Gypsy walked in, did a tour of the apartment with Timmy and Twiggy following. No hissing or other hostile behavior. Gypsy came back in the living room, promptly laid down and has been in ever since! She thinks Timmy is her kitten and he thinks she is his mom, so they are bonded. She and Twiggy can have their moments...probably a female dominance thing...

Please keep us updated, Babypidgey...wishing all a success...

Hugs and Scritches to Pidge and Ryan

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I would say that most any small animal cage is too small for two pigeons. 

Before I added my flight pen, when my pigeons would fly in the pigeon coop, some of my 8 pigeons had a tendency to fight and get sometimes overly aggressive with one another.

Now that I have a flight pen aviary, they get along for the most part, except when maybe one of the others lands on someones favorite roosting area. Three of the six males I have do have their favorite hang outs. 

The fighting has almost been eliminated as they have more room to live in harmony. Though I am not suggesting you get an aviary, they may just need their space and room. 

I assume you allow them the opportunity to fly for a couple of hours a day to get some exercise.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hillybean said:


> Hello,
> I am sorry to hear that they might not be getting along. I wouldn't throw in the towel yet though. Ryan is still VERY new to the house, and may even be new to this new life that you are giving it.
> 
> Have you tried putting Pidge up, when you do the baths and feedings??
> ...


Hilly, I love your descriptions of Beautiful and his behavior, and Pretty Lady chasing him.  That is true, many hand-raised pigeons don't want anything to do with pigeons, as they don't identify with them, it seems. They seem to see our hands and faces as other birds/creatures of their kind. 

My wonderful Mrs. Bird was hand-raised by her human foster parents and didn't seem to understand other pigeons at first. I believe they used to take her to the park to see the other pigeons when she was very young. When she came to live with me, and be around other pigeons, she lived in the house (the only house pigeon at that time) and we went out to the aviary together every day while she sat on me and got used to the other birds. She was curious but it took quite awhile, and even longer to find a pigeon mate after she moved into the aviary. Now she lives with him and they are great foster parents, and every time I come in, she comes to sit on me (if she's not with babies lol) and tell me all about her day.  

That is a good suggestion to let Ryan have some of his own time in the seed dish, and the bath, and with you. Pidge doesn't recognize him as one of her kind yet, and is also jealous that you spend time with him. If you can set them up in cages next to each other, that would be worth a try while they get used to each other. It will take a bit of time but should work out in the end! Good luck.


----------

